# pineapple wine



## mtmanva2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Making pineapple wine. It still has some floters in it all. tast and smells great


----------



## Thig (Dec 25, 2012)

Of all the fruit wines I have made, the pineapple is the slowest clearing of them all.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 26, 2012)

You'd think since I'm almost literally surrounded by pineapple, I'd make some wine with it. I tried some comercially made pineapple wine. It just wasn't for me. Good luck with it though.


----------

